# A short soundtrack



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Comments welcome !


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fi-remember


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I would have done in some places a little differently.
That is, I would have worked more closely with the second voice in those places where there is a pause.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I like it a lot. What's your sound editor? These instruments sound incredible.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

*Alexanbar :* I understand your point of view. In fact, I had hesitate in this treatment. Thank you !

*Samuel :* thanks Samuel, really glad you like. Piano is from Eastwest, Cello solo from Cinesamples, strings from Audiobro and whistles from ProjectSam.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice, do you use a midi keyboard and record audio directly? Or do you patch them into notation software? I'm really interested in how other composers put together their works - I'm never satisfied with how mine turn out on Sibelius, but I haven't found a way to patch EastWest into Sibelius without back-breaking work >.<


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Samuel ! I use a midi keyboard and play all my tracks.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

this is fine Yoshed! Look forward to more. 
What's the software you use?


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks ! I use several softwares but LASS for strings mainly, ProjectSam for the soli instruments ; the piano is a Steinway B.


----------

